# Funny TV Ad



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

This was a TV Ad over here.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's great ! It's on TV over here too.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

See those bears are not soo tuff .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just remember to kick him in the .......Hey what if it's a female ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Rule still apply's!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok...tell guys what, I will take the video, from a distance.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

how about.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The video you requested is not available LOL Kind of like the red X for pictures. Brian buzzards luck


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

OH well...my life story.

It was another of the one you showed. It was almost as good as the one you shared.

thanks.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Doh !! That's like forgetting a punchline to a good joke !







Ya tried Brian......


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

i always liked this one but i also hate cats so it is a good one


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats fantastic!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HAHAHAHA that was great ! I'll bet peta about crapped themselves......well after they cried of course.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah well screw peta and that norwegen Biotch that started it


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That was awesome !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

CO204yoter said:


> yeah well screw peta and that norwegen Biotch that started it


She's English actually... It's Matts fault......his and his alone.

Feel free to PM him your thoughts on the subject ! LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Most things are.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LMAO... I can't stop laughing over it. Just put it on my Facebook page. Can't wait for all the hate comments ! LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Done!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

In a word headless....er... I mean priceless!


----------

